# Fe$tool Buys SawStop



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

As seen on the Fine Woodworking site, Fe$tool bought SawStop. 

"Tualatin, Oregon – June 26, 2017: SawStop today announced the acquisition of SawStop, LLC by TTS Tooltechnic Systems, a third-generation family-owned company based in Wendlingen, Germany. The TTS family of companies includes Festool, Tanos, Cleantec and others, and employs more than 2,500 people around the globe."


http://www.finewoodworking.com/2017/...l-buys-sawstop


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

It will be interesting to see how this works out. Sawstop sold just about the time Bosch introduced their version. I'd love to see Bosch license their system to anyone who wants it. If that happens, the game will have been changed.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Geez , and you thought sawstop was expensive before


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Geez , and you thought sawstop was expensive before


Yep, but it will come in one heck of a Systainer. And have incredible dust extraction.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Not Black Then?*



kp91 said:


> Yep, but it will come in one heck of a Systainer. And have incredible dust extraction.


And being a nauseating bright green you won't accidentally bump into it...


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

We now have one in the shop where our concrete forms are made (Pocket Form Isolator) and we like it very well. It's a fine saw. The technology works and we do whatever measures that are reasonable to prevent accidents. 99% of what we cut on it is HDPE Structural Foam (now, I'm proud to say 100% recycled plastic). The saw works great and it is running 8-10 hours per day x 6 days per week on our assembly line. I wasn't really thrilled about Gass's methods of promoting his "technology", but I must say: It does work and it's a darn good saw.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There were only ever two issues with the saw. Gass's desire to ram it down our throats and the issue with it destroying the blade in order to stop it.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

And somehow Gass convinced the US Federal Trade Commission that the Bosch REAXX saw infringed on SawStop patents because similar technologies were used to detect contact between the blade and flesh. As of now Bosch cannot import any new saws but vendors can sell their remaining stock, and Bosch can provide support for existing saw owners including replacing the cartridges that are used to stop the blade (and not destroy the blade in the process). Bosch has filed an appeal with a Federal Appeals Court.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

I spoke to a Sawstop rep at the opening of the Lee Valley store in Niagara Falls (Canada) a week ago about the legal action. He said that Bosch can still import their saw into Canada.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

So Bosch can sell REAXX everywhere _except_ the US?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

So the Gov. stopped a superior product from going on sale? I suspect that the flesh detection method can easily be changed, and I have no doubt we'll see the superior Bosch method before too long on other excellent machines.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> So Bosch can sell REAXX everywhere _except_ the US?


Well, at least in Canada, according to the Sawstop rep.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

My opinion is still the same, all tools are dangerous and not just table saws so its far better to teach 'safe machine use' than have the operator think he has a guardian angel, keeping an eye on him with that tool only. N


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

neville9999 said:


> My opinion is still the same, all tools are dangerous and not just table saws so its far better to teach 'safe machine use' than have the operator think he has a guardian angel, keeping an eye on him with that tool only. N


Agreed, but check out our Shop Safety Forum for some gory images of what can happen in an instant of inattention, thoughtlessness, distraction, etc. An extra margin of safety never hurts!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Think table saws are dangerous? Go to a local boneyard and look at the wrecked cars. Don't go if you have a weak stomach as many of them will still have the blood in the interior.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Knothead47 said:


> Think table saws are dangerous? Go to a local boneyard and look at the wrecked cars. Don't go if you have a weak stomach as many of them will still have the blood in the interior.


Mr. @Knothead47, in Jan. 1999 I was in a black ice traffic with an oncoming garbage truck. I suffered many injuries and was not expected to survive the night. I now live out my life in a wheelchair. So yes, I know what can happen. 

(Please do not take my response as any way disrespectful; I only intend to illustrate that I know first hand what can happen even with no clear cause)


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Tom 


Hey guys , someone here once said to treat your tools as though they want to hurt you and amputate body parts . I never thought of it that way , and that has always stuck with me .


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It's my understanding that the technology that SawStop uses to detect flesh is old technology akin to the touch buttons in an elevator. That technology is 30 to 40 years old. If that's true then only the application is new and that is I suspect a much harder sell to have patented.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I've been waiting for this one!

Whirlwind Tool Patents Pending Saw Safety Technology


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Sorry to hear that Tom
> 
> 
> Hey guys , someone here once said to treat your tools as though they want to hurt you and amputate body parts . I never thought of it that way , and that has always stuck with me .



Rick, @RainMan 2.0, the important thing is that I am alive and the serious head injury apparently completely healed within days. Ironically it was the day that I realized that I probably should get a wheelchair that I discovered the TV series Router Workshop and got seriously interested in learning how to use a router. It opened new doors to my drive to build things


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

TWheels said:


> Rick, @RainMan 2.0, the important thing is that I am alive and the serious head injury apparently completely healed within days. Ironically it was the day that I realized that I probably should get a wheelchair that I discovered the TV series Router Workshop and got seriously interested in learning how to use a router. It opened new doors to my drive to build things


You sound like a former Marine Tom . Assess the situation and conquer


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Tom, I know what you mean. Point well taken. Sorry to hear of your accident. I'm thinking that driver's ed classes have a wrecked car that is shown the students as an illustration of what can happen.
Those things can happen in the blink of an eye. I slid off a wet street, going about 10 mph. There was only one utility pole in the parking lot of a grocery store. Guess where I slid? The fellow who did the repairs asked me many questions about what I did, etc. He raced sports cars in his younger days and was very knowledgeable on competition driving and what could go wrong. His conclusion? I did everything right but it was just one of those things beyond control. My aunt had the experience of hitting black ice on I-40 many years ago. She turned a 180 degree on the road and slid backwards into the guardrail with her car.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> You sound like a former Marine Tom . Assess the situation and conquer


Rick, @RainMan 2.0, Thanks for the complement.
In fact I am not a former marine or anything other military. 
The assess and "conquer" (I would say adapt) attitude also describes how I work as a scientist. There are times however that I feel I would benefit from the discipline that would gave come with military training.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Knothead47 said:


> Tom, I know what you mean. Point well taken. Sorry to hear of your accident. I'm thinking that driver's ed classes have a wrecked car that is shown the students as an illustration of what can happen.
> Those things can happen in the blink of an eye. I slid off a wet street, going about 10 mph. There was only one utility pole in the parking lot of a grocery store. Guess where I slid? The fellow who did the repairs asked me many questions about what I did, etc. He raced sports cars in his younger days and was very knowledgeable on competition driving and what could go wrong. His conclusion? I did everything right but it was just one of those things beyond control. My aunt had the experience of hitting black ice on I-40 many years ago. She turned a 180 degree on the road and slid backwards into the guardrail with her car.


Thanks @Knothead47. You have experienced on a small scale, and your aunt on a thankfully less injurious way what I apparently had happen. I have no memories from about 5 minute before until 10 days after. I happened to know several eyewitnesses and they all said I was not driving in any dangerous way, not speeding, not driving erratically in any way. What should have been a 35 minute drive home became a 35 day detour. Superb surgical, medical, nursing, physical and occupational therapy, and psych evaluation put me back together and established that I was still me. I am fortunate that my chosen profession can depend more on mental than physical abilities.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Now my Bosch REAXX is scheduled to arrive later today so let's get this thread back to the original subject of Saw$top being sold.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Which brings up an observation. It seems that Woodcraft now carries Saw Stop. I h ave their catalogue on the desk and there isn't another table saw listed.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Knothead47 said:


> Which brings up an observation. It seems that Woodcraft now carries Saw Stop. I h ave their catalogue on the desk and there isn't another table saw listed.


Our Woodcraft has carried SS for at least 2 years that I know of.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

kp91 said:


> I've been waiting for this one!
> 
> Whirlwind Tool Patents Pending Saw Safety Technology


That would sure undo chances of Gass getting other companies to buy into his system. Surely he had wind of this before he sold.

In addition to the revolutionary, new BLACK BOX system showcased here, Whirlwind™ health and safety technologies have been successfully implemented using the Makita bench top, Delta, Powermatic and Rigid saws.

I think maybe the flood gates are opening.

Herb


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

I am not going to hold my breath waiting for the Whirlwind. First saw it about 8-9 years ago in some on-line videos. At the time, developer was looking for investors and the device was described as a prototype. Looked on the link provided and there is no information as to when and if it is available and cost. Still seems to be a prototype?? Wonder how the motor is stopped? 

Did a Google search for more current information and found little about it.

I do recall about 5 years or so ago, there was a video from the UK showing a similar system installed on meat cutting band saws in a slaughter house. Cannot recall if it was required on those saws or if the developer was testing the idea in a factory/actual use setting. Could be a case of multiple inventors developing the same idea/concept or there is some patent issue?? Not sure if this is the system or not:
https://www.scottautomation.com/products/bladestop/?gclid=CO-N0J2p59QCFQyAfgod0fAPfw


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

kp91 said:


> I've been waiting for this one!
> 
> Whirlwind Tool Patents Pending Saw Safety Technology





Herb Stoops said:


> That would sure undo chances of Gass getting other companies to buy into his system. Surely he had wind of this before he sold.
> 
> In addition to the revolutionary, new BLACK BOX system showcased here, Whirlwind™ health and safety technologies have been successfully implemented using the Makita bench top, Delta, Powermatic and Rigid saws.
> 
> ...





Ray Newman said:


> I am not going to hold my breath waiting for the Whirlwind. First saw it about 8-9 years ago in some on-line videos. At the time, developer was looking for investors and the device was described as a prototype. Looked on the link provided and there is no information as to when and if it is available and cost. Still seems to be a prototype?? Wonder how the motor is stopped?
> 
> Did a Google search for more current information and found little about it.
> 
> ...


When I first saw Doug's @kp91 post I thought my luck strikes again, just as I commit to one thing another better becomes available. I do hope Herb @Herb Stoops is right about the floodgates opening. However, just as Ray @Ray Newman did, I did a Google search and found it is not a newly 2016/2017 invented technology but has been around for some years. I did find a thread about it on the Lumberjocks forum. I have not been able to find implementation of it on other brands, and from what I can tell, I would prefer the Bosch system anyway, so I remain satisfied with my purchase. 

Now I just need to demeonstrate my use of it.:grin:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Tom , isn't this technology the same as those touch a lights we had in the late 60's ? 
I like Bosch's idea much better , as it doesn't destroy itself once it's triggered .
Now if General could implement that in there cabinet saws


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

TWheels said:


> Agreed, but check out our Shop Safety Forum for some gory images of what can happen in an instant of inattention, thoughtlessness, distraction, etc. An extra margin of safety never hurts!


I have seen some horrible accidents with saws and with other tools and machines too, Lawn mowers too, they are all dangerous. N


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

neville9999 said:


> I have seen some horrible accidents with saws and with other tools and machines too, Lawn mowers too, they are all dangerous. N


Very good point . A great argument that you need to respect all tools . 

I know a guy who was weed whacking the grass as the local Legion . Tony wore prescription glasses , but a rock bounced off his face and hit the inside of his glasses then proceeded to hit his eye . The impact bruised his retina , causing a blind spot in the centre of his vision .
Very unfortunate considering he was merely volunteering to do there grass . Goes to show you how quickly things can go south from the least expected scenarios


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Hey guys , someone here once said to treat your tools as though they want to hurt you and amputate body parts . I never thought of it that way , and that has always stuck with me .


Rick @RainMan 2.0, IMHO your statement is just about the best I have ever seen!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Bathtubs are dangerous. Stairways are dangerous. A local doctor, many years ago, went home and found his wife at the bottom of the basement steps. She was doing laundry, feel down the steps, and broke her neck. She died instantly.


----------

